# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Стратегии >  Civilization

## Sanych

Цивилизация. Одна из самых популярных стратегий. Кто играл? Какая часть больше всего понравилась?

----------


## Vanya

играл токо в 4-ю оч понравилась, но какая-то нудноватая в том смысле что времени на неё нужно много

----------


## HARON

А я не играл,но хотелось бы. Где взять?

----------


## Serj_2k

я играл в первую часть, ещё на i386-ом )) строил замок, гонял по карте кватратики, строил города и т.д. с другими частями игры не знаком...

----------


## Banderlogen

> А я не играл,но хотелось бы. Где взять?


Я раздобыл третью часть  *Могу залить.* Только там легкие траблы с переводом.

Четвертая тоже есть, но она большая и заливать долго.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*Супер игра, играю в IV  с дополнением Бьёнс Зе Сворд
*

----------


## Sadist

Играл прикольно.Но не цепляе.

----------


## BiZ111

Я новую и не видел даже. Только старую смутно помню, но почему-то не подсел на неё (причин не помню уже)

----------


## ПаранойА

Просидела много времени за этой игрой.
Больше времени убила на третей части.

----------


## BiZ111

*Civilization V*

----------


## Biosis

Играл в 4 и 5 часть. Очень тикавая гули но очень много времени занимает.

----------


## Mouse

Когда учился - это был враг №2))

----------

